# Best credit card to use in mainland Europe - question mark



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I did try the search facility but just brought up hundreds of unrelated threads!

Can anyone please advise the best credit card to have for France/Germany/Italy etc. I've got a Tesco credit card (for the points) but not sure whether it is the best to use abroad in terms of charges, rate of exchange etc.

Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We also have Tesco CC but never uneven abroad. Always use Halifax Clarity CC, even in ATMs n pay off online ASAP. Works for us.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We also have Tesco CC but never use it abroad. Always use Halifax Clarity CC, even in ATMs n pay off online ASAP. Works for us.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Halifax clarity No1

Nationwide


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We also have a Tesco Credit Card, but use Nationwide Select Credit Card for fuel and purchases along with Nationwide Debit Card for ATM cash withdrawals.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Credit card*

Hi

You need a fee free credit card - we have Halifax Clarity but there are others available.

Tesco card will earn you points, but the value of these, even when multiplied by four (deal tokens) are still exceeded by bank charges.

Last transaction a couple of days ago on Clarity got 1.2086 as the rate, with no fees.

Russ


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Halifax clarity here too

We upload it

Sush, we just pay more than we owe

A mistake anyone can make

Aldra


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have the Tesco Credit Card, but rarely use it in Europe. 

We always use our pre loaded CaxtonFx Card to pay for things or to get cash out at an ATM. I don't keep much money on it and load it when we need it via a text. Always works for us.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Halifax Clarity is the best if drawing out foreign cash. Post office cc is as good as Halifax if paying by card.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Another vote for Halifax Clarity.

Read this:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money

Two things to consider. Many cards include a loading that they don't always make clear and some charge per transaction or withdrawal.

I don't take foreign currency with me (except from around 50€ left from last year). I soon as I arrive I will withdraw money from a cash dispenser in that country as close as possible to my Clarity statement date. The card is paid off in full by DD each month.

Jed


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like a resounding majority in favour of Halifax Clarity.

Many thanks all !


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just a reminder that Germany is not very credit card friendly. You can expect many restaurants in particular not to except them so keep some cash handy.

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and another one, I use Halifax Clarity card for purchases, and a Caxton card for drawing cash. 

Don't use the caxton for tolls, the authorisation process doesn't work with pre-loaded cards.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You also gain £5/mth with Clarity - requires a minimum spend which I can't remember, but we always make it! 

Denmark is also expensive for CCs - when we were there a few years ago they charged 5-6% for using one!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I use Caxton for Europe, never had any problems with it, top it up when needed online or with mob. handy for hole in the wall etc.
Carry CC only for emergencies.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Credit card Nationwide
Cash Card Caxton Fx for ready cash from any ATMs. Topping up couldn't be easier. See their website for benefits.

Be aware that when purchasing fuel using either of the above at the pump, the merchant will "reserve" E100 or E200 until such time as the actual transaction is debited, 2-3 days. 

So beware -- you may be thinking you have "money" in your account, but you won't be able to access the "reserved" amount until the fuel purchase has been processed.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Used to have Nationwide until they changed the rules - now it's Halifax for me.

And to think we had our savings with them back in the day and then our mortgage - both all gone now of course...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Nationwide Select Credit Card for us. No problems.
We bank with them and it gets paid off automatically for us.

While we are away we can also check exchange rate on-line for transactions.

Note: More of the big supermarkets seem to be asking if you want to pay in Pounds. It's easy to slip and say "yes" but say "no" you want it in Euros.
The shop exchange rate is much poorer than your bank/CC supplier.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Living in "Mainland Europe"........ France. We both have our own Post Office credit cards. No problems so far, good exchange rate and no extra fees for using abroad. Unlike MBNA and all the main banks which add a 2.95% charge.

Ray.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Took advice of Moneysavingexpert (link in previous post) and have a Post Office Credit Card which we pay off in full and have never had charges. The exchange rate for each purchase is calculated on the day each transaction is made so you get the PO rate of the day as it were. We used a card in the USA when exchange rates were volatile and bought a Netbook on a good day saved £5 on the rate it was the first time we used the card. It is a MasterCard Visa in disguise and we have used it in USA, several South American Countries, Europe, and SE Asia, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam, Manila, Bali and Lombok - never once failed us. Don't use it for cash withdrawals though.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Note: More of the big supermarkets seem to be asking if you want to pay in Pounds. It's easy to slip and say "yes" but say "no" you want it in Euros.
> The shop exchange rate is much poorer than your bank/CC supplier.


Not always!!

I've just shopped at XL Shop in Adinkerke.

Their exchange rate is shown on the receipt and works out at a fraction over 1.20€ to the £1.00 but the rate on my Nationwide card was 1.1935.

So 220€ would have been £182.00 had I paid in ££s, but as I paid in €€s it converted as £184.02.

That is though the first time I have noticed the shop rate being better than the card rate but it clearly does happen.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Most credit cards add on a foreign exchange charge of around 3% but if you get a travel card some don't. For example we have a British Airways travel card.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

As residents in South of Scotland/Cumbria we can get the Cumberland BS account debit card which is fee and commission free. Works for us - just wish we were abroad to use it now :lol: 

Sue


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Stanner said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > Note: More of the big supermarkets seem to be asking if you want to pay in Pounds. It's easy to slip and say "yes" but say "no" you want it in Euros.
> ...


Good point made here the supermarkets near the ports are the ones to watch for this and are unlikely to beat the rate that your card will give.


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

I second the comment about Germany. A Lot of the stores like Lidl, Aldi, Bottle shops etc only take German debit cards, but we found most petrol stations, trains etc accepted our UK visa card.

we have a reloaded Sainsburys bank visa Euro currency card.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We use Nationwide Select for purchases whenever possible, paid off every month by direct debit.

For cash machines. we still use our Nationwide debit cards, but we do limit our cash machine withdrawals by using the credit card for purchases. We also draw the maximum at any one time, because this means fewer charges. The maximum varies between countries, so last trip we got €300 a time in France but only€200 in Portugal.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Haven't seen this one listed in the thread yet, but we use an Aqua credit card, which has net rate for use in foreign currencies. So no loading. 

Must pay balance off every month however, otherwise interest is crippling. We have a direct debit set up to do the job.

Mike


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Zozzer said:


> We also have a Tesco Credit Card, but use Nationwide Select Credit Card for fuel and purchases along with Nationwide Debit Card for ATM cash withdrawals.


SNAP.

Tesco charge for using abroad.

Nationwide Dont.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Caxton FX, load it during the year when the rates are good.
Bd..


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

robbosps said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > We also have a Tesco Credit Card, but use Nationwide Select Credit Card for fuel and purchases along with Nationwide Debit Card for ATM cash withdrawals.
> ...


The only place we have been charged to use our Nationwide CC was in Denmark at a Shell filling station up at Skagen. Normally Shell and UnoX don't charge for credit cards but this rogue did to the tune of 5%. According to a mate of mine living there, its Danish law that traders may leyy a charge on foreign credit cards.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone I have my Halifax CC on its way to me. You have just saved me quite a bit of money.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Used to have Nationwide until they changed the rules - now it's Halifax for me.
> 
> And to think we had our savings with them back in the day and then our mortgage - both all gone now of course...
> 
> ...


Please bring me up to date. Whats the state of play with Nationwide now? I have the ordinary credit card. Tks!


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone got experience of FairFX in Europe?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*best credit card touse in europe*

hi,

we dont bother with credit cards, just N&P debit card, no fee,s anywhere abroad,for withdrawerals or purchases, just have to put a 500 pound credit balance and 5 transactions a month,, and real live nice people to talk to if you have a problem,english landline number,and no press 1,press2.......

mags


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Great thread, have just applied for a Halifax clarity card having always used our tesco credit card on previous European trips


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Another vote for the Halifax Clarity, well satisfied


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What about a €uro account with your own bank?

That's what a friend suggested to me the other day, and it seems like a sound idea.

Anyone doing it?


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,

Just got my clarity statement on wednesday , they did the exchange rate at 1.21 which is the current rate so agood saving.


norm


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> Please bring me up to date. Whats the state of play with Nationwide now? I have the ordinary credit card. Tks!


The "ordinary" nationwide credit card is still fee free "in Europe" (whereever that means) for fee free "worldwide" you have to have the "Select" credit card which has slightly different eligibility requirements.

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/products/credit-cards/select-credit-card/managing-your-card#tab:tab2


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*



Zebedee said:


> What about a €uro account with your own bank?
> 
> That's what a friend suggested to me the other day, and it seems like a sound idea.
> 
> Anyone doing it?


It does not work. A Euro account with a UK bank (this used to be my job, working in a branch that did just that) will give you a cheque book etc, but still drawn on the UK - so these accounts are more for corporate customers who have hundreds of wire transfers coming and going etc.

Also, most accounts in Europe are only fee free in their country - I kid you not. I tried to open a Euro account with HSBC Strasbourg - all was OKm but use the debit card outside France and their is a foreign transaction fee, not a conversion fee, but a third party country fee.

The only way forward is N&P debit card etc, Clarity, Cumberland BS etc

We are in Italy at present and are getting close to 1.22 with Halifax and the N&P, approx three cents better than the pre paid stuff.

N&P for cash withdrawals - debit card

Halifax Clarity for spending - fuel etc.

Ages ago, I compared the actual rates on a certain day - READ THIS if you are interested.

As a side issue, on this trip, we estimate to be about 60 euro better off for the same sterling equivalent that using "run of the mill cards"

Russ


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Russ

Worth knowing - so I shall pursue with this one no further.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*UK Euro account*

There is an exception, usually a debit card is available for those with "offshore banking" or "private banking" accounts, but my view is the N&P is easier!

Russ


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

bigcats30 said:


> Halifax clarity No1
> 
> Nationwide


I lost my Halifax and Capitalone credit cards in France. this summer.

Halifax refused to help me out in anyway. They kept me on the line and would not call me back to save me money, They refused to transfer money to me and said that a family member should do it. The also said that all they could do was to send me a new card to my UK address.

Capitalone immediately stopped me and phoned me back. They gave me a USA number (they are a USA company). Again from the USA I was told to hang up and they called me back. After some discussion they said they would investigate further. They called back about an hour later and gave me the number of Mastercard. Again I was told to hang up and they called em back. I was asked for an address in France and a new card arrived at that address 36 hours after I lost my card.

Score:

Capitalone 7000 - Halifax 0

It's strange to note that Halifax are also with Mastercard!!!!.

To give them their due Halifax did make a payment of £50 to cover my large mobile phone bill. But made no excuses for their appalling behavior after leaving me destitute in southern France.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

I never use a cc abroad just rely on my Barclays visa debit card and have a Fairfx card loaded with a bit of extra :? 
I pay for sites, shopping, petrol etc and so far have not had any bother.  
Have noted comment about Germany


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

mjpksp said:


> Has anyone got experience of FairFX in Europe?


Have used it in Belgium, Germany, Austria, France and Spain. All fine and no problems even when we forgot new pin, used old one and had account stopped.    Quick phone call sorted it out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cards*



papaken said:


> I never use a cc abroad just rely on my Barclays visa debit card and have a Fairfx card loaded with a bit of extra :?
> I pay for sites, shopping, petrol etc and so far have not had any bother.
> Have noted comment about Germany


Hi

Barclays debit card is reliable, but you are paying a fee for the privilege of spending your own money!

My research shows 2.99% for purchases. For cash withdrawals, 2.99% plus £1.50, so that's a lot of money....

Russ


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Russ alternative is to use capital one cc not sure what they charge as always pay it off monthly.as I'm away for 7 weeks would have to clear off from wherever I am depending on wifi access or load Fairfx more and take lump sums out say weekly? :?


----------



## tri-peter (Jan 27, 2006)

We have started to use FairFX and its great, good exchange rate no fees and excellent customer service, …….. However
The card was rejected at some toll automated payment stations in North West France, I contacted FairFX and they said 
"The FairFX Card is blocked for use at some self service petrol pumps and motorway toll booths, particularly in France. This is because the terminals used, try to process transactions very quickly, so they do not check the balance of a card before taking payment. This is a danger to yourself and FairFX, as it could potentially take a pre-paid card into a negative balance. So, for this for this reason, any such terminals are not able to accept the card."

I would assume this is an issue for all preloaded non credit cards?

Cheers

FairFX said this is only an issue with some tolls and m


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Has anyone used a Santander Card in Spain? As a company they have pulled up their socks in the last 2-3 years but like all banks - as far as I could throw them.

"Madrid, March 3, 2014 - Banco Santander has launched Global Select Debit, a unique, global identifier for customers of its Select service, which allows them to withdraw local currency immediately and free of commission at any of the 30,000 ATMs the Santander group has in the world. Santander thus becomes the first bank to exempt customers from any sort of commission when they withdraw cash in any of the countries where the group is present".


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like Brittany Ferries have jumped onto the band wagon and introduced their own Currency Card.......................

https://eurocard.brittany-ferries.co.uk/bf

Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It's the N and P for me.
I only wish they had more convenient offices.

Alan


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

*Best credit card to use*

We use A Nationwide Select credit card for purchases and Nationwide debit card for cash withdrawals. Both are charges free.
However we found out the hard way that the "best" card is no use if it is lost or stolen. So now we each carry different credit cards and debit cards with different banks so if I lose my wallet or the wife loses her handbag we are not stuck. In addition one credit card is Visa and the other is Mastercard for the odd occasion when one or the other is not acceptable.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We always used Nationwide cards until they ceased to be free. I could be wrong but it may be worth checking.
Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We use Halifax clarity

I think

It's so long since we managed to go abroad I can't remember 

We load up our current and cash account

And I can't remember why

Help

This wine is very good though and I feel very relaxed

Saturday is my chill out day :lol:  

Thinking of booking the tunnel

Or should we wait for the scan and results?

Decisions 8O 

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If I remember rightly, you did a tour of the French Pyrenees last year and you must have a lump of money in the bank to benefit from cheapest rates of exchange. I did not know that the Halifax did free money at ATM's. I thought that only the Norwich and Peterborough did that. I have much to learn.

Alan

Top up with a glass of red and put any more tests out of your mind and start planning a tour!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alan

It's true money is not an issue

But I'd give it all
For you know what

So I'm sure clarity from Halifax is good

But I can't remember why

I keep a safety net in the bank

I am the bank of mum and dad and G'ma and Gdad after all :lol: :lol: 

Why borrow from the Bank of England ?.

When we are here

And it's theirs when we go

Aldra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a couple of years since but we used the Nationwide CC to pay a hotel bill, and within minutes used the Halifax Clarity card to get cash from the ATM (in Ireland, and this was when the NW was still free to use) - the HF had a better rate than the NW.

I now also use the HF Clarity at home, in preference to the Tesco CC, until I've reached a total of £300 for the month; HF will give you £5 credit and by my calculation this is better than the Tesco points even with the enhanced rate for Tunnel crossing etc.

It's all very complicated!!


----------

